# Penn 750 Custom



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Finished this one up today, and yes, the black handle did help tone down the RED a bit. Will be jiggin' for Red Snapper next week!


----------



## dsteber (May 25, 2013)

Very nice!! My son and I will be there next week. What test line will you be using? Just trying to figure out my set up. Never fished snapper before and could use some advise. Thanks, and God Bless.


----------



## J0nesi (Jun 22, 2011)

Pompano Joe said:


> Finished this one up today, and yes, the black handle did help tone down the RED a bit. Will be jiggin' for Red Snapper next week!


 
hey i was goin to tell you on that other thread you had on this, you should do some black pin stripping on that reel to cut back on the red. that would put this reel over the top on coolness!!


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

Wow, that is giving me serious GAS (Gear Aquisition Syndrome)!!!!! NICE!!!!!


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

i want one.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Looks great Joe...

Did you upgrade to the silent double dog so it doesn't click all the time..?


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Ocean Master said:


> Did you upgrade to the silent double dog so it doesn't click all the time..?


I started surf fishing with these and absolutely love the click! That's a great mod. though. Know lot's of people that think the click is annoying.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Hey Joe,

When your back over I have a reel for your son to collect..!! He will get a kick out of it..!!


----------

